# upgrade to hd for tv 2 location



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

I currently have the vip722 receiver hooked up to a HD television in living room. I currently have a standard definition hooked up to TV 2 location. I am thinking about buying a HD ready television to replace the TV 2. When I get the TV and eventually want to upgrad to HD programming for that TV. I know I need to get a 2nd HD receiver for that television from Dish network. My question is. Can I keep the vip722 receiver hooked up to TV 1. Do I need the 2nd receiver be a DVR also so I can continue to be able to watch 1 show while I record another.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Certainly you can keep the 722 connected to your current TV1. Change it to Single mode and you will get the bonus of being able to use PIP and swap between the two tuners at will.

Your second question is not clear. If you have two receivers connected to two TVs they are completely independent. You know the benefits of a DVR since you have one now. If you want the same benefits on the second TV, get a DVR if you only want to watch live TV and not record on that receiver, get a non-DVR. In any case the second TV with its own receiver will not affect the abilities of the first TV.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

packerfan31 said:


> I currently have the vip722 receiver hooked up to a HD television in living room. I currently have a standard definition hooked up to TV 2 location. I am thinking about buying a HD ready television to replace the TV 2. When I get the TV and eventually want to upgrad to HD programming for that TV. I know I need to get a 2nd HD receiver for that television from Dish network. My question is. Can I keep the vip722 receiver hooked up to TV 1. Do I need the 2nd receiver be a DVR also so I can continue to be able to watch 1 show while I record another.


Depending on how large your household is - another option is to switch your 722 to single-view mode and split the HD outputs from your 722 -- one goes to your main TV, the other that that new HD TV --- sharing your 722.

.... we recently added that 2'nd HD set to my wife's exercise area ... when she's working out AND watching the DRV, I don't touch my remote and I don't watch TV ...

much of the time she watches DVDs and so it doesn't matter what I watch (if I watch) when she's working out. our main TV uses the component video outputs, the HDMI makes the run to the basement; both are live when watching TV.

and the UHF remote controls TV1 just fine.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

You will be happier, getting a ViP612 for the 2nd TV.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

722 - HD-DVR, 2 sat tuners, 2 TV outputs (1 HD, 1 SD)
612 - HD-DVR, 2 sat tuners, 1 TV output (HD)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

IIP said:


> 722 - HD-DVR, 2 sat tuners, 2 TV outputs (1 HD, 1 SD)
> 612 - HD-DVR, 2 sat tuners, 1 TV output (HD)


For a single TV, in the bedroom 1 HD out for a single HD TV would be perfect.
Allows him to use DLB, in the bedroom, and the HD channels are independent of whats happening in the livingroom.

In the Living Room, they can put the 722 into single mode and get both DLB and PiP features. Having 2 DVR 's in the house, is just practical and just makes life easier. Bonus is now all the extra features you can enjoy. If PiP is desired for the bedroom as well, then get a 622/722.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

plainsman said:


> Depending on how large your household is - another option is to switch your 722 to single-view mode and split the HD outputs from your 722 -- one goes to your main TV, the other that that new HD TV --- sharing your 722.
> 
> .... we recently added that 2'nd HD set to my wife's exercise area ... when she's working out AND watching the DRV, I don't touch my remote and I don't watch TV ...
> 
> ...


Does a guy have to get an HDMI splitter and run an HDMI cable to TV2 to get HD on TV1 and TV2? I currently want to do somewhat of the same thing. How exactly do you get HD to work on TV1 and TV2 with the same VIP722 receiver? Also, specs say output resolution for TV2 is 480i, so buy no igger than a 720 right? They dont make 480i TVs do they?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kelmey said:


> Does a guy have to get an HDMI splitter and run an HDMI cable to TV2 to get HD on TV1 and TV2? I currently want to do somewhat of the same thing. How exactly do you get HD to work on TV1 and TV2 with the same VIP722 receiver? Also, specs say output resolution for TV2 is 480i, so buy no igger than a 720 right? They dont make 480i TVs do they?


Why wouldn't you just get a ViP612 or if you don't want the extra DVR a ViP211, instead of all that cabling?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Kelmey said:


> Does a guy have to get an HDMI splitter and run an HDMI cable to TV2 to get HD on TV1 and TV2? I currently want to do somewhat of the same thing. How exactly do you get HD to work on TV1 and TV2 with the same VIP722 receiver? Also, specs say output resolution for TV2 is 480i, so buy no igger than a 720 right? They dont make 480i TVs do they?


The TV2 output is STANDARD DEFINITION ONLY (that's what 480i is). You cannot get 2 independent HD signals out of these receivers; only the TV1 output is in HD. The TV2 output is down-rez'ed to standard def. You can watch HD channels, but they won't be in HD on the TV2.

You certainly can get an HDMI splitter to run 2 TVs off the TV1 output, or run one TV with HDMI and the other off of the component/analog audio cables, but both TVs will have to watch the same show.

There are no receivers with 2 HD outputs (meaning: that you could indepenently watch 2 different shows in HD). If you want 2 independent HD shows, you need 2 receivers.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> Why wouldn't you just get a ViP612 or if you don't want the extra DVR a ViP211, instead of all that cabling?


Oh I see, that makes sense, what does Dish Net charge for an extra receiver like this?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

7 bux a month for the 211 (or 211k)

IMO the 211 (211K) is absolutely the way to go. Once you get it you can convert it (the 211) to a DVR simply by going out and buying an external hard drive and calling up Dish and paying a one time fee of $39.95. At that point your 211 becomes a full fledged DVR capable of recording 2 shows at once or record one and watch one. If you have multiple 211's on your account, once the $39.95 one-time fee is paid ALL of your 211's are "DVR-enabled" and you need only add the external HD (or swap your EHD between your 211's. No DVR service fee either. Is that cool or what?

Speaking of cool, the new 211k is much smaller than the plain 211 and runs much cooler as well. Treat your external hard drive with care and it should last a very long time. (disk drives don't like to be moved or knocked over or dropped while the disk is still spinning) - and get a good one. (size 50 Gb minimum, 750 Gb max)
.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

Kelmey said:


> Does a guy have to get an HDMI splitter and run an HDMI cable to TV2 to get HD on TV1 and TV2? I currently want to do somewhat of the same thing. How exactly do you get HD to work on TV1 and TV2 with the same VIP722 receiver? Also, specs say output resolution for TV2 is 480i, so buy no igger than a 720 right? They dont make 480i TVs do they?


The thing to remember is that TV1 is the only 'TV' w/ HD outputs -- what's outputted from the HDMI will be the same as the component outputs. For purposes of this, TV2 is irrelevant -- I have my receiver set to 'single mode'.

[ note that this doesn't waste TV2's tuner -- my 622 is set to prefer that tuner when making recordings - I can watch live w/ TV1 while TV2 records in the background. the switch to control 'single mode' rather than 'dual mode' is on the front panel. ]

My 'main' TV [front projector] uses the component outputs from the 622 -- that and an optical audio link to my home theater receiver complete the connections for that.

the 2'nd HD set is fed w/ a 50' HDMI cable, carrying both picture and sound.

Both TVs display exactly the same program. change the aspect setting w/ one remote, the change is mirrored on the other TV. bring up the guide w/ one and it's seen by both TVs. ... one mirrors the other.

This works because the 2 tv viewers cooperate - I don't watch when my wife is exercising AND wants to watch TV, she doesn't watch/exercise when I'm watching upstairs ...

BUT - this also works because one TV takes component and the other takes HDMI ... if you want to use HDMI for both then yes, you'll need a hdmi splitter. likewise component -- if you want to split component outputs, buy an active component distribution amp.

try feeding the TV nearest to the dish receiver w/ a component cable -- if you don't see a difference go w/ that -- I feed my front projector w/ a 30' component cable and I can't fault the image.

That frees up the hdmi for your 'remote' TV.

*A note on TV resolutions*

you asked about the resolution you should buy for the second TV -- again, ignore dish's idea of TV2 -- it can only output std definition.

In my case, my projector looks best when displaying its native 720p resolution - and since both component and HDMI will carry the same signal to both TVs, I bought a 50" 720p plasma screen -- the same native resolution all 'round.

if your current HD set is 1080i then that's what I'd buy for the second and set your 722's output to 1080i under menu-->hd setup. [I may have skipped some navigation steps w/ that].

re: 480i -- all new sets will display 480i - but if you're getting that nice new flat screen, why would you feed it w/ a standard definition signal ?


----------



## Mud (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm in the same situation... I would like to upgrade my TV2 to receive HD. Is it possible to somehow use the recordings on my 722 with a new HD receiver without using an external HD like with the 211K? We don't record that much programming and I'd rather not have to manage 2 separate disks and have to somehow remember what was recorded where. Single mode won't work either as we occasionally will watch different live programs on the 2 TVs.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

plainsman said:


> ...
> [ note that this doesn't waste TV2's tuner -- my 622 is set to prefer that tuner when making recordings - I can watch live w/ TV1 while TV2 records in the background. the switch to control 'single mode' rather than 'dual mode' is on the front panel. ] ...


The TV2 output does not have *a* tuner. (Either of the the two Sat tuners *may* be viewed on the TV2 output just as *either* of the two Sat tuners *may* be viewed on the TV1 output.


----------

